# fuel tank vent line



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

ok guys im a little confused. i have checked every post on here,so i have done the search. i am wondering if the fuel tank vent line is run to the pod on the 08 brute 750? some post say it is and some say it is not.any help would be appreciated. thanx


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I say just for safe measure run a rubber line for it up that way you know it for sure

Because some will debate that it is while others say it isnt, it runs into the frame at the back then back out and to the pod in the front using the frame as its "line", so you have to take your own judgment on that as long as the frames sealed good and the ruuber things goin in the frame are good and stay in the frame then it may be ok but the one on mine in the front has came out the frame before so have to think of that if your goin to leave as is


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would run it just to be safe, also run the overflow tank


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

ok guys that is what i wanted to hear. better safe than sorry. thanks abunch


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

almost forgot what size is the fuel line,and will the airbox lid seal good enuff or will i have to make a gasket.also will i have to plug the drain on the airbox.thanx


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

The vent line is 1/4", 5/16's will work...to me your better off putting silicon around airbox...and on the drain are you talking about the "duck bill"? if so then yes


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

mike parish said:


> ok guys im a little confused. i have checked every post on here,so i have done the search. i am wondering if the fuel tank vent line is run to the pod on the 08 brute 750? some post say it is and some say it is not.any help would be appreciated. thanx


Kawie650 is correct, but only applies to the 2008 & up models. Personally, like 08GreenBrute & Kawie650 said, it would be best to run new lines from the tank to the pod for safe measure.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

while were on this subject what size is the overflow tank tube?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I just did mine. I pulled the tank vent out of the frame then slipped a hose I bought from Autozone over it and put a clamp on it but I don't remember the size. I used the same hose for the overflow though.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

mike parish said:


> almost forgot what size is the fuel line,and will the airbox lid seal good enuff or will i have to make a gasket.also will i have to plug the drain on the airbox.thanx


dont know about the gas line. i would rtv the airbox lid the stock one sucks and the drain on the airbox isnt necessary but if you ever sink it it helps alot just run it out the duckbill


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Kawie650 is correct, but only applies to the 2008 & up models. Personally, like 08GreenBrute & Kawie650 said, it would be best to run new lines from the tank to the pod for safe measure.


 i have an 06 650i and it has the tank vent that runs into the frame rail . it applys to older brutes too


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

650i and 750i share the same frame ,but a 650 SRA brute is a P650 frame with the newer engine design


----------



## snopro8000 (Feb 5, 2018)

sorry to dig up an old thread, but looking to run new fuel vent line... 1/4" ID?


Silicone Tubing, 1/4"ID, 1/2"OD, 1/8"Wall - 10 Feet: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------

